# Alien Head Grow Outdoor 2016



## tcbud (Mar 31, 2016)

*Alien* *OG* and *Headband* *818* started and doing well under T5's. Thus starts the new 2016 outdoor season. We are a California medical MJ grow. We grow in 45 gallon Smart Pots, usually using 50/50 old soil and new. For nutrients we will be using only the Fox Farm line of products. We have mixed it up with different products in the past and Fox Farms is where we landed. We grow in a fenced area, to keep the critters away from the plants. and to comply to our counties plant/area restrictions.

Soaked the seeds overnight, placed in jiffy pellets they sprouted in three to five days. Ten is the magic number this year. We ran 12 last year, this year we are trying for larger plants in the same area. Eight AlienOG and two Headband 818 (both Cali Connection gear) are the numbers. Started twelve and lost one of each due to seed husks to hard to pop open and fingers too big to help along. Very happy with ten girls.

I will try to give weekly updates with pictures, keeping the journal current. I invite questions/comments from new growers always. I also invite all my friends to pull up a spot and get ready for the summer! Dang I love growing this stuff.

Hello to the moderators and all you Passionate Growers! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2016)

welcome home tcbud!!!!

View attachment not just for hippies.png​


----------



## kaotik (Mar 31, 2016)

dang, that alien must be some nice stuff.. you usually have a smorgasbord of buds. don't think i recall you growing so many of 1 strain before.
best of luck for a great season TC


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks you two. Nice to be back.

Yes Kaotik, the Alien is pretty special. The county keeps making the amount we can grow smaller. And we are doing the oil thing for me. We get a good steady amount and potency on the Alien OG. Last year four plants yielded three phenos. I think there was a problem at the seed bank, as the Attitude sent replacements for all we bought. Also had some freebies last year we started due to poor germination. They replaced the Headband that did not germ at all. That is some strong stuff according to the advertisement at attitude. We also are not doing clones like we used to. We are getting bigger plants with seeds. Same price too and no bug problems to deal with. I like that part real well. (By that I mean the bugs from the clones we got from time to time.)

Today we get nutes and potting mix. Gosh I love this time of year. Everything is so green. Loved the rain this last winter too. We got enough to grow and I am happy.

Good Morning Rose. Great pic. Gonna have to look around and find out what you got going now. Some indoor?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2016)

It's official, Spring has sprung, tc is back with her beautiful garden.

Be here watching and drooling.


----------



## jarrid42 (Apr 7, 2016)

Do you do bho with you ladies? I'm growing 22 from Cali connection indoors with a KIND LED. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcbud (Apr 9, 2016)

These girls will be heading outside jarrid42 for a summer of California sunshine. Not sure what bho is. It is gonna be a great year for a garden.

We repotted the girls 1 month two Days from the time we soaked the seeds. Root systems all looked good, even the smallest. Rubber bands on the 818 Headband plants. As you can see, there is a fan running. That will disapate the heat and shake those girls into stronger stalks. If the light is on, the fan is on.

Good to see you pcduck. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2016)

TC, i planted 30 some seeds last week, over half are up... love new beginnings.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh, I have got to get some seeds going!  Rosebud, 30 seeds!  Wow.

Tcbud, the Alien OG sounds great.  Looking forward to following your grow.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 11, 2016)

Welcome THG, hope all is well with you. Last I heard you were moving. How did that pan out? Good to see you are still here.

Rose, omg, thirty seeds! Any designated for outdoors?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 11, 2016)

Actually i'm so excited to see your babies Rosebud!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2016)

yes, they are all going outdoors. Have to try very hard to keep up with my mentors.  TCBud and THG.  With out tcbud, i wouldn't know about that white netting, the dry rack, etc etc.. I will save you some thg.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2016)

Way to go Rose! I look forward to watching the season in your yard.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 16, 2016)

Weekly Update

We have had 20 degree higher than normal days this month and a wind storm to write home about along with a dusting of snow on the peaks. What is next? More beautiful weather, that's what.

The girls are doing good. I don't know why but I can only load one picture. The only differences at this point is a little size. One seems to be growing faster than the others and one slower. The rest are just right. 

Have a good weekend all. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Apr 16, 2016)

One more. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2016)

Taking the girls for a walk. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2016)

Twenty more days or so and they will live out here. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Apr 20, 2016)

Really Healthy ones!


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking good tc! Keep rockin!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks guys.

The pots are now full and in place. We run 50% old soil, 50% new soil. The garden is clean and ready to go. While screening out the roots we found some of the best roo development I have ever seen here. Roots through out the pot, got sized roots and feeder roots thick as can be.

Overnight temps have to consistently stay above 46f degrees before they go out. Below 46f MJ stops growing as an FYI to new growers following here.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 23, 2016)

Love the green:icon_smile:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 30, 2016)

Where the girls will spend the summer.

Overnight temperature last night 39f. I have two girls that have decided to go into flower. Beats me why. They will be heading out this weekend to live. Unless there is a freeze they will be fine. If we have a frost warning, we will Cover them. Next weekend we will be putting out the rest. Mothers Day is when we usually put them out. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

They can take a lot of cold huh.  Mojo for you grow my friend TC!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 30, 2016)

MJ is like most plants, it can live down to a frost/freeze. It stops growing at 46f. Covered it can live through a frost. That is what we will do if we have a frost warning. We will stake the plants and cover with plastic bags. Our average last frost here is May 31. I haven't seen a frost that late one year out of five, but, it can happen.

Thanks for the mojo Rose. Things are looking different outside here. Some heavy brushing going on this year. The chipper is running through sharp blades every couple days. Manzanita city around here. We are gonna be surrounded by "defensible" space soon. We have it mostly but it will be cleared out by the end of next spring hopefully.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 30, 2016)

I love this time of year!!  All the free birds keep me drooling with their awesome outdoor grows!!!!   I got front row seating!!


----------



## tcbud (May 2, 2016)

Welcome Yarddog.

We put the plants out Lat evening. This is the earliest we have ever put them out. We have been hardening them off for a week now. 

There were two starting to flower and one who was a male! Yes, from all female seeds we got a male. So it was disposed of, chopped off its roots before I could get the iPad down there to take its pic. I kept saying I needed to take a look with my glasses on. We were gonna clone some so, had the specs and sure enough..... A male with all those sweet young ladies. We got a dozen clones going. Not sure if they will take or not as mr. Tc did not want to set up the cloner machine. We put root gel on them and stuck them in dirt. Don't know how they will turn out, but we have an open pot for one. I may buy an oddball clone at the despensery. Will give the cuttings a week or so first to see if they take off.

Here is an overall view. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 2, 2016)

One more.

Alien OG

Just don't get a crook in your neck looking at it. Will try to figure this out later. For some reason I can only load one at a time from this iPad. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pcduck (May 3, 2016)

Love the girls tc:aok: Sure wish I could do a legal od. :hairpull:

My Frost's would be in the fall. 2-3 mild Frost's no problem. The ¼ or a real heavy frost it's bye bye.


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2016)

Silly girl going into flower so early. What do I do? Nothing, let her reveg and watch her grow into the big budding plant I know she can be. Years ago The legendary mod Hick told me to leave an early flower plant and watch the branching that will happen at each calix site in the bud. His humor and knowledge is missed by me here. This bud is for you Hick, wherever you are I know you are up to your elbows in dank. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2016)

For the beauty of it. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (May 10, 2016)

:stoned:


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2016)

Trying to load more than one picture at a time. Does not seem to be working.

Clones? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2016)

This is the plant above that was flowering. It is beginning to stretch and reveg. 

Plants are growing an average of 4 inches every five days. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

WOW 4 inches a week. I kinda wish mine would start flowering then i would know the sex.. Are your plants feminized TC?  

That pic is so very pretty with the water droplets on it.. nice.. Enjoy this easier part huh.. I always keep a close eye on your grow so i can see what i need to do next.  Thank you.


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2016)

Thank you Rose.

Yes they were all feminized. We did have one male who was done in as soon as I recognized it with the specs on.

Mr. Tc  is hoping for three more feet of growth before the end of July. I looked at last years journal and they are huge compared to last years. We did start a lot later last year.  I am not sure if we are gonna use two of those clones or get a couple more. I keep promoting putting three or four in a pot, lol, mr. Tc is having none of it. Can't blame me for trying. We did decide to run 12 instead of 10.

Your grow looks like it is forming into another epic adventure. Gonna keep an eye on you Rose. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2016)

Holy cow those are big...do you top those? I love to see that pot pen.


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2016)

No topping. Three look like they will be reveging. Only one got very far along flowering. That would be the one I will feature. Till August, then real the flowers begin...


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2016)

Is there a reason you don't top TC?  what size are those smart pots? i can't remember.


----------



## tcbud (May 20, 2016)

I think the pots are 45 gallons Rose. We don't top because it slows growth and we get big enough plants as it is. Around harvest/trim time I don't want them any bigger.

Cooler here today, temps went from the nineties to the fifties in three days. Snow in the north state around 4500 feet today. Glad that is not where I am. Burrrrrrr! Actually thinking of turning the heater on...... Naw, just put on a sweater.


----------



## tcbud (May 30, 2016)

Back from seeing my daughters graduation ceremony. While gone, the plants put on 6 to 10 inches in the last eight days since we measured last. The "runt" putting on the ten. The taller plants mostly 7-9 inches. We decided to run a full twelve. Putting in two clones we made, one headband 818 and an alien OG. Then the brother gave us a green crack. I have bought green crack at a despensery before and liked it real well. We will be giving the rest of the clones to him as he will use them or give them away.

Back to watching the girls vegg. You all Americans out there have a great Memorial Day! All other citizens of the world, Happy Monday!  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## kaotik (May 31, 2016)

think you're gonna need to raise the roof  
lookin great TC 

i'm way behind this year, as i usually do 2 harvests (1 light dep, 1 regular).. and my light dep plants aren't even near that big yet


----------



## grass hopper (May 31, 2016)

whats the advantage of putting girls in smart pots vs in the ground?? is the pvc frame/roof to be covered with poly at budding time??   lookn good bud!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 1, 2016)

Good question grasshopper. The smart pots are used because our garden area is a cut in the side of a mountain/or bank. The soil there would be a shale and almost impossible to rototill. We did have a raised bed once but that was immovable. We are in total control. Of our soil this way.

As for the frame is to keep out the deer population while the plants are young. It also deters the quail somewhat. We/Mr Tc makes a grid across the top then puts up netting around the plants to support the heavy buds to come. As a matter of fact, about to head out and net a few with him this morning before it gets to hot.

Thanks for the questions. Biggest reason I run this journal is to help growers see what can be done. All questions welcome and I will answer best I can.

First grasshopper killed in the garden yesterday, the battle is on. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2016)

Looking fab Tc, healthy and happy. And way ahead of my tiny kids out there. I love your grow and your journal, you have taught me so much about od grows, thank you.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jun 3, 2016)

tcbud said:


> Back from seeing my daughters graduation ceremony. While gone, the plants put on 6 to 10 inches in the last eight days since we measured last. The "runt" putting on the ten. The taller plants mostly 7-9 inches. We decided to run a full twelve. Putting in two clones we made, one headband 818 and an alien OG. Then the brother gave us a green crack. I have bought green crack at a despensery before and liked it real well. We will be giving the rest of the clones to him as he will use them or give them away.
> 
> Back to watching the girls vegg. You all Americans out there have a great Memorial Day! All other citizens of the world, Happy Monday!




Looking good


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2016)

Netting on 9 plants. Mr.Tc wants you to know he is 6 foot. The Runt plant is now as tall as the two shorter plants center front.

Plants being fed Fox Farm Grow Big and splash of Molasses. Mr. Tc swears by molasses and the full moon. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you Rose. Good to see you Dr. Bob.

Heat wave here. Girls in over 100f in the afternoon. Overnight temps 53f. Me I swear by overnight temps. We do water more when we have the hear wave.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 12, 2016)

*Ten inches in six days grows the Runt!*

Pictures soon. Never had plants this big here at the ranch at this time.  Even the little clones are taking off.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2016)

Stormy here at Red Rock yesterday. The clouds roled in dark with the wind whipping the pine trees making them sing. Thought I'd take a quick pic for you all. Never did get rain, off to the west it got pretty dark.

The girls are getting on well. Growing like weed as they say. I have Thrips out there. I got some Bug Doctor remedy. All organic says the nice lady at the grow shop in town. I was gonna use the Ultimate Wash again, that whooped up on spider mites last year pretty darn good. But nice lady says Thrips are not gonna react to it as well. So bug Doctor remedy it is. With the plants this big it is gonna be a B covering the whole enchilada, under the leaves and all.

Will be started into summer next week, life is good. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2016)

Second application of anti thrip spray. I seem to see less flying bugs. It may be wishful thinking. The plants do not seem bothered by the spraying. Will continue two or four more times every four days. Also, the "Chicken Legging" has started. I hope these girls decide to start flowering late June early August.

Is Stoneloc out there this year? Is he posting a journal Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2016)

I will try to get Ston-to do that... 

You are making me have plant envy..Holy blank those are big plants TC... I gotta go have a talk with mine. Lovely.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 22, 2016)

Plant envy.....is that like.....no, not gonna say it.

Need to get my regular camera out there and get on this big computer and get more pics up. For some reason, the IPAD will not let me post more than one pic at a time here.

Cheers Rose and everyone else looking in.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 26, 2016)

tcbud said:


> Is Stoneloc out there this year? Is he posting a journal Rose?



Hey TC! Been a while since being on here after losing my log in info. Garden is looking good as always my friend :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2016)

Rose here is the plant (actually there are two like this, one more so than the other and only the top half of both).

Weird looking taco leaves with ends curled up. The bottom half is not affected at all. Some of the leaf tips that are curled are yellow brown. We are using Fox Farms Grow big, which I stopped for about ten days with no change. Back to using it now.

Thanks for stoping in Ston. Good to hear from you. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2016)

Here is another.

Other than this, I think we have the Thrips on the run. Using Captain Jacks Dead Bug. I have not seen a black flying tiny fly out there in a few days. The leaf damage seems to have slowed. Mr. TC is chicken leggin most mornings now. Dang they are big for this time if year, compared to other years that is. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2016)

Is that heat?  Let me do some research...


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah, I'd say heat. Strain dependent, and it always seems to start at the top from what I've seen. Have a couple showing it myself


----------



## Dalahaze (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow TC they are big this year, they look great, I see they are not too happy with the heat?


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for looking in ya all.

It started before it got too hot. Thot it was to much water to begin with. Tcbud shakes her head, we have two strains out there, 9 of one three of the other. Of the nine,  two distinct phenos so far of the alien. Two of those of the larger plants are showing this. Not gonna worry about it anymore. I think the thrips are history, Wednesday is the last spray for them.

Note the short two in the middle? Those are Alien, and so are all the ones you can see in this shot. The headband 818 are along the back wall. Growing tall like Crazy Girls.

Hope you all had a great weekend. Let's all go watch the Daily Show. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 27, 2016)

Here you go TC.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69266&highlight=leaf+tacoing


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2016)

Excellent Rose, thank you so much.

Lesson learned. Highly recommend opening Roses link. It has picture that pretty much show exactly what I got going on here. 

Heat it is. Gonna hit them with some heavy nutes as soon as I get more.


----------



## Dalahaze (Jun 28, 2016)

Glad you were able to find the culprit. Peace


----------



## tcbud (Jul 3, 2016)

*Guardian of the Garden.* 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2016)

Not so Weekly Update

The girls are filling in and filling out. They have almost all started that thing called The Stretch. The tight alternating bud sites at the ends of the branches, I believe is the Stretch that happens before flowers start to form.

We are having a few days of triple digit heat, yesterday 107f. Wave should break on Sunday, then back down into the low to mid nineties for a few days. Mr. TC will be starting some serious pruning on the interior small growth then and getting rid of the big fan leaves that have yellowed or dried up. He is watering twice a day and feeding Open Sesame and Grow Big by Fox Farms every three days along with his watered down Molasses mix. We will switch over to Beastie Bloom in a few weeks, also by Fox Farm.

Have a great weekend all. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Jul 15, 2016)

One more, from the gate.

The plant in the middle row, first spot is the plant I wondered would be a runt due to it's slow start. It is now second tallest in the garden. Glad I didn't pull it Rose. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2016)

That's no runt TC...lol,, what are you going to do after the stretch HOLY SMOKES those are HUGE, sorry if i sound like political name.  Mr TC feeds every three days? WOW.. Mr rb does once a week and I thought were amazing. lol 
Just beautiful...Can't wait for next weeks update.. mojo for continued beauty!


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 16, 2016)

Looking great TC! Wishing I went with the larger smart pots. Are those 30 gallon if I remember right? Seriously though. You've cleared the frame pre stretch. Gonna be insane!! Cheers my friend :48:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2016)

Ston, 45 gallon pots. Lasted real well too. We only have a couple of the first ones that are coming apart, tearing. We have three small plants in there. Was gonna go with ten at first, nine seeds made it, then cloned some and set two of those out. Gave the Brother the rest and he gave us a Green Crack. So going small was our plan too and still ended up with the allowable twelve. I wanted to see if the plants got bigger having more space to grow. Well they got bigger anyway. We put up the netting kinda early, can hardly see it now. May have to put up a second wrap or tie string around the plants.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2016)

Love outside grows. Nice job and setup.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 26, 2016)

They got big!!!!!   Cant wait to see yhe size of those colas.  Cheers


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2016)

*Not so Weekly Update*

The weather has been hot hot. Daily temps reaching to and above the 110f mark for over a week. Night time temps down to 60f at the lowest. The girls get more water at these temps.  Mr TC is out there on and off all day, giving them a drink when they wilt. The well here is holding water better than last year. We just started going to town to do laundry.

The girls are in the stretch and a few are showing the beginnings of pistol clusters.  The clone are looking good. Not near as big as the plants from seed. Over all the idea of trimming is beginning to come to mind. I hope the girls cooperate and show us the same hard buds we got last year.

The temps are cooling off this week, high 90f to low 100f. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm gonna have to remember to take these pictures standing instead of laying down. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 1, 2016)

I think we are pretty close to the same time frame TC. Your are looking stellar as usual.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you Rose. Been doing this ten years now. Did not start off like this. It has taken six years or so to zero in on what works here. Used to do 24 plants, in the same area. They were all smaller because of the crowding. We are very happy how things are going yo his year. Thank you for stopping in.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh yeah! The flower stretch :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2016)

Looks like flowers setting on all plants now. I hate to say  this but  I hope it does not rain till October 29th. We should be done by then. I really like the look of the shorter Alien OG. They have thicker stems and are a bit earlier than the others. The pic shows the taller pheno Alien on the left, the right is the Headband 818. Both from Cali Connection breeders. They look very similar, the Alien running taller of the plants that did not go into flower very far this spring. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 17, 2016)

The clone from the shorter pheno Alien. This I pad is irritating me no end, can't post more than one pic and no way to rotate them in this photo program on it. I installed Yosemite on the computer and have not taken many pics since then. With flower season coming on I best start using itinsteadof this thing.

Heat was at 111f this afternoon. Should be cooling down after this  weekend. Watering twice a day now  and when they look wilted. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

tcbud said:


> The clone from the shorter pheno Alien. This I pad is irritating me no end, can't post more than one pic and no way to rotate them in this photo program on it. I installed Yosemite on the computer and have not taken many pics since then. With flower season coming on I best start using itinsteadof this thing.
> 
> Heat was at 111f this afternoon. Should be cooling down after this  weekend. Watering twice a day now  and when they look wilted.





I love alien OG


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 24, 2016)

:clap: the TC crew is always kickin'. Beautiful ladies as usual  I too use the Fox Farms lineup and find it works beautifully.

OD mojo for you during this heat....


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll second the no rain statement TC!! Best of mojo through the final stretch!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2016)

TC. ten years sounds about right to "dial it in" .. Will you please remind me to only do 4 huge plants next year? What was I thinking.
Glad to see your baby white flowers. They look nice.  111 degrees? that is hard on them. Yours look great.  Mojo for big fat hairy buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2016)

Damnt i wish i could grow outside like that. Very nice.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2016)

*Labor Day Weekend Update*

Now things should start looking pretty.

1. Garden the first day of August

2. Garden today, Alien OG "runt" left, Headband 818 right.

3-9 Bud shots, mostly Alien OG

Will try to bring photos on a weekly basis from now on. 

On a garden note, very few Grasshoppers this year, or crickets for that matter. Might have something to do with spraying with that organic thrip killer at the beginning of the grow.  We have had mild weather this last week, high 80's F. Days are shorter.  The plants have been "trimmed" inside for small growth eradication. The Fade is on. 

View attachment IMG_3812.jpg


View attachment IMG_3846.jpg


View attachment IMG_3838.jpg


View attachment IMG_3841.jpg


View attachment IMG_3843.jpg


View attachment IMG_3828.jpg


View attachment IMG_3835.jpg


View attachment IMG_3845.jpg


View attachment IMG_3844.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 4, 2016)

Just compared last year this time to these pics. We seem to be a tad bit behind from last year. Don't know why, seems like we are doing exactly the same thing. 

Seems the first of September brings cooler weather almost overnight. I love this time of year. The heat of the past months gives way to fall breezes and an explosion of color on the trees. Our 2005 flat screen gave out and we are now sporting a new Samsung here at the ranch. Never thought I would see a 65 inch tv in our home. We got the curved model, amazing how clear it is. Way to watch football for Mr. TC! He deserves it for all the labor he puts in in the garden. He has been taking the inner do nothing buds out this last week and keeping the fade leaves cleaned up.

Have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend all you Americans, and hope the weekend is just as fun for the rest of the world.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2016)

Beautiful garden...yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## grass hopper (Sep 5, 2016)

so very professional looking. congrats bud..


----------



## stinkyelements (Sep 5, 2016)

Wow that is a beauty, nice work


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking great TC. Let's keep this weather for another month or two  :aok:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks guys for looking in. The rain can wait. In the morning it smells like fresh rain here just from the dew.

Headed over to your place Ston, got to see your September girls.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2016)

Looking good tc.

The weather(heat) here has been unbearable.
More 90's this year then the last 3 years total.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow TC, I love your OD's. 

I must apologize, I have not dropped by in a good while. You sure got some monsters this summer, they are gonna have to duck their heads when you put the hat on. Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi TC! Just popping in. Hope all is well. Heard there was some raids up your way. Mojo for the finish my OD friend :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh TC, so pretty. Great grow.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2016)

Ston, it's the season for CAMP raids.

The  county supervisors just passed large permitted grows for our area. The trimmers are invading (lots of non touristy people) the area. I love it. My property values are sky rocketing. Neighbor just got more than the crazy prices houses were selling for in the Bush years. I hope violence does not come with the boom I am expecting. I also hope the regulations for clearing forests and pesticide use are followed. Large Mexican Cartel grows always leave huge messes (Trash and pesticides). Next year is gonna be crazy. I think they limited the amount of permits and I imagine they have been all snatched up by now. I have not read up on the whole enchilada of what was passed, but it is about time they did something.

Looking great there Ston.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 12, 2016)

*Updating*

Countdown to Harvest..... T-28 days.

Some evening shots for you all.

We are feeding Cha Ching by Fox Farm tonight. Every three days. Then two molasses then feed.

The Girls definitely look shower firming their buds this year. It is what it is. We have some buds along the outside sun side that the red hairs are coming on.  One plant, the biggest, seems to have very "airy" buds.  Can't feel the tops because I am not tall enough, but the lower buds are airy.

Looking at long term weather forecast says cooling and no more triple digit temps. 

View attachment IMG_3849.jpg


View attachment IMG_3864.jpg


View attachment IMG_3872.jpg


View attachment IMG_3877.jpg


View attachment IMG_3860.jpg


View attachment IMG_3859.jpg


View attachment IMG_3858.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2016)

Weekly Update (or not)

1-5 Alien OG

6-7 Headband 818

These pics taken with a point and shoot this afternoon. 

View attachment IMG_3885.jpg


View attachment IMG_3891.jpg


View attachment IMG_3917.jpg


View attachment IMG_3897.jpg


View attachment IMG_3916.jpg


View attachment IMG_3911 (1).jpg


View attachment IMG_3914.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 25, 2016)

nicely done!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 25, 2016)

Continued this evening taken with a better camera.

All Alien Og. The last one is my favorite bud in the garden. It has been tied up and I can't see it as well as I used to. It is getting pretty heavy.

We had some cold nights last week and as you can see we are starting to purple a little here. 

Two more weeks till we begin harvest, rain or shine. Cleaned my tray and my scissors are ready. Cheers to HIE if you read this. 

View attachment IMG_3687.jpg


View attachment IMG_3717.jpg


View attachment IMG_3673.jpg


View attachment IMG_3679.jpg


View attachment IMG_3705.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow TC, another Epic year OD. Ladies sure do look great. Nice work :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 25, 2016)

That is some well grow marijuana.........


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome TC :48: cheers my friend! We're started early this season. Good luck through the haul


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2016)

You take my breath away! So beautiful TC, i am very happy for you.. Just beautiful as always.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice as usual my friend.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2016)

Last day of September 2016

1-6 Three different looking Alien OG.

7-8 Green Crack. We have one plant. From clone and the smallest plant yet putting out some nice size budage.

9 Headband 818, a lower bud.

We tried one of the Alien OG. Liked it real well. Also tried the Green Crack, needs more time.

Trying to get lots done around here before we start. Rain is forecast for Sunday and Monday. If we get breakage we will be starting then. Still planning on the 8th now. Will be interesting to see if we wait that long. After smoking that stuff today, I am thinking that plant is ready enough. It still is not getting that cold at night, mid forties is all. 

View attachment IMG_3758.jpg


View attachment IMG_3757.jpg


View attachment IMG_3748.jpg


View attachment IMG_3736.jpg


View attachment IMG_3739.jpg


View attachment IMG_3751.jpg


View attachment IMG_3730.jpg


View attachment IMG_3728.jpg


View attachment IMG_3734.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 1, 2016)

Happy October TC!  Beauty awaits you.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you Rose. Getting a buzz is here. We have sampled. I am smiling.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 2, 2016)

Happy Croptober....the time is at hand.


----------



## Budlight (Oct 2, 2016)

Awesome job Kraven  I have always been a big fan of the alien strains and I have never seen someone have such an amazing finish all I can say is excellent job you have my mouth watering  I bet you don't accomplish much after a big fat joint of that scrumptious  medicine


----------



## Kraven (Oct 2, 2016)

Budlight said:


> Awesome job Kraven



Uhmmm this is TCBuds work man :aok:


----------



## Budlight (Oct 3, 2016)

Hahaha ops I not sure how I messed that sorry tcbud


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2016)

Looking great TC! So did you avoid the rains over the weekend? They made it south and hit us, but we got the cover up. Looking awesome! Better get those hand and wrist muscles loosened up


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2016)

No problem guys.


Yup Ston, we got rain. Did not put up tarps, they got all wet. They were tied up so well we only lost two very small branches. They are drying and we wil be sampling them in a day or so. I have tried four plants now. Two did not measure up, gonna let them stand longer.

I'm starting to take down the "runt" tomorrow, second tallest plant in the garden. Will take it slow to start, warm up the hands for the big push. Here's to trimming all day and TV dinners.


----------



## Kraven (Oct 5, 2016)

GL on the harvest, gonna take a bit of time to get them all down and hung.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 6, 2016)

TC, mojo to you for the trim.. We have rain coming and i am covering... I need one more week. I am glad you tasted yours and you approve and I am especially glad you are smiling.. Good job... I heart you!.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 9, 2016)

One plant is almost down and another has a good start.  I am (as always) worried that they are not far enough along to harvest. Outdoors a person can not always wait for amber. I have one plant that has not really even started to cloud up. But yet I smoked some of her and was more pleased with it then with most of the others I tried. Ah well, second guessing is just that.  We have more rain headed our way on Thursday and a few days beyond. The tarp will definitely be going up Thursday.

Below find 2016 stars.

1.  The garden last week in the rain. Disturbing looking I think.

2.  The plant that is following the Alien Pheno that I thought I would be growing.

3.  Some very loose Alien, one of the tallest in the garden.  So sticky it is hard to trim, this is the stuff I am worried about. Not very much in the way of cloudy.

4-5. Some of the Alien OG. I am seeing some amber on the outer leaf. 5 we have been trimming today. Has a blue tint, like blue dream.

Life is good, two days into trimming seriously. I did a couple short by my self trims days, but didn't put more than a quarter pound on the screen. Trying to slowly get my hands ready for the push. I will be trimming alone again tomorrow, possibly. When Mr. TC trims with me we get way more than twice the amount done. He does the support work, gets the buds into shape to trim, quick trim we call it, all the big leaf off. He keeps the scissors clean and removes the trash. We are trimming from 7am to 3pm with a half hour for lunch and two quick walk breaks (i get on the elliptical and walk 5 minutes). We should be done in 15 days or so.

Hope you enjoy the bud porn.  I was having trouble downloading the pics for some reason, so these are three days old. More to come. Gonna be taking some more tonight.

Cheers! 

View attachment IMG_3775.jpg


View attachment IMG_3785.jpg


View attachment IMG_3782.jpg


View attachment IMG_3783.jpg


View attachment IMG_3778.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2016)

mmmmm buddage:aok:


----------



## yarddog (Oct 10, 2016)

nice TC, wow you got some work cut out for you for a few days.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking great TC. Lots of work to do. Mojo my friend


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2016)

Dang Tc,,you need a Bobcat to carry that Harvest. Very nice.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2016)

looking great TC (well apart from pic1.. that's too familiar lookin for me  )
i do a 'pre-trim' i call it too.. just wish i had someone else doing that part for me too  

slows me down, but worth it for the hash trim *got a bag full of bunk, that's probably damn near smokeable.  


may your back be strong and your scissors sharp


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2016)

Been busy, will get stone harvest pics up in a day or so. Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2016)

Alien OG

From plant to tray.  Oh she was a beauty. Large and Rock Hard. Aromatic and sticky. Easy and Fast. What more can you want? Good smooth smoke, with a nice long high. On the screen and smokeable within a few days. She is the reason I grow Alien OG. 

View attachment IMG_3828.jpg


View attachment IMG_3839.jpg


View attachment IMG_3840.jpg


View attachment IMG_3843.jpg


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 18, 2016)

Those aliens sure do get round... Congrats


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 20, 2016)

Beautiful! Congrats on the successful season my friend :aok:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 23, 2016)

Congrats.   Everything looks fabulous.   Im loving the alien og pictures


----------



## Budlight (Oct 23, 2016)

You made up my mind TC I have to get my hands on some  Alien  yours just look killer excellent job TC   :joint4:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. It has been kinda busy round here. We are almost done trimming. Will post more pics in the next few days. Took the day off and went to the dentist and I can honestly say I would have rather been trimming. I think we will be finished by Monday or Tuesday.

Have a grand Halloween week end ya all.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 29, 2016)

Congratulations  on another fab grow. You do rock it outside my friend. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 4, 2016)

These will be the last shots of sweet bud for the year. This year we were a little wetter than normal (Third wettest October in the history of keeping records). Rain, always fun when trying to get the girls harvested. We lost very little to bud rot, minuscule amount really.  We did not do as well as last year for yield. Fell short by a couple pounds. Last year will be a bench mark year for us I believe. I don't know if I can trim much more than we did this year, my hands are getting old, along with the rest of me (except my brain, still feel thirty five there).

So far, one of the Headband 818 plants is my fave. The Green Crack is the most aromatic and second in line for a good all-round couch lock. One of the Aliens, one that was very airy for Alien, has a great aroma. The rest just stink, no good bud smell for them. Sometimes I wonder if they are breeding the aroma out of the Alien on purpose. It would be a great indoor grow if stink was a problem. Very little MJ stink from the Alien or the Headband really.

It is kinda cool that harvesting the same plant a few days apart can change the type of high you get. Sometimes we take the largest (most in danger of bud rot) kolas and then a few days later take the lower plant. I have found a difference in the high intensity.  Next year, when I sample and like one early, I am gonna take some of it for me.  That way I can have the more "racey" mind high that I like sometimes.

Thank you all for stopping in and enjoying the Grow Season 2016 with us. We have no idea at this point if we will grow next year.  We have some seeds that we may just pop and do a mixed up grow. I want to stay with the Alien, even if the Phenos look so different I love that rock hard bud, stone nuggets I get from her.  Even with the one plant going airy on us, I still love her.  The Headband, not so much, very leafy and takes forever to trim.

1-3 Headband 818
4-5 Alien in it's green Pheno 

Happy Holidays and may all your smoke be smooth.
Over and Out. 

View attachment IMG_3854.jpg


View attachment IMG_3856.jpg


View attachment IMG_3858.jpg


View attachment IMG_3928.jpg


View attachment IMG_3931.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Nov 4, 2016)

TC  I bet you sit down when you smoke that stuff  looks amazing my friend


----------

